# New Salt Marsh Model???



## georgiadrifter (Jan 14, 2009)

Saw this on the ‘gram:

https://www.instagram.com/p/BqYpAMngrBT/?utm_source=ig_share_sheet&igshid=16f5h2on56ivs

Apologies if I’m late to the party.


----------



## Shadowcast16 (Mar 5, 2017)

Looks interesting. I am sure we will here about it soon.


----------



## Guest (Nov 20, 2018)

Pretty cool!


----------



## Capnredfish (Feb 1, 2012)

Should I remain silent? Or speak my mind? You probably know what I’m going to say already.


----------



## trekker (Sep 19, 2015)

Looks like that H Skiff thing.


----------



## crboggs (Mar 30, 2015)

That not-quite-a-boat market is getting crowded pretty fast.


----------



## Edge Sportfishing (Apr 13, 2016)

I spoke with Mel yesterday about this model and have been following it's progress closely. This is going to be a VERY cool little rig for people looking to transition from paddle craft to power. I'm seeing lots of possibilities for this hull being used also for a super sneaky marsh/duck boat that will hide anywhere. I'm in the end stages of building a Heron 18 at present and after seeing this hull have given serious thought to jumping in and having Mel build me a duck version of the prototype. Also, two people can ride on it.


----------



## KurtActual (Sep 25, 2017)

Certainly looks like room for two, but will it get on plane with 2 people with that 5hp?


----------



## Edge Sportfishing (Apr 13, 2016)

KurtActual said:


> Certainly looks like room for two, but will it get on plane with 2 people with that 5hp?


I don't think it's designed to be a speed boat under any circumstance since it's rated for less than 10 HP but Mel assured me it moves along nicely. I'd bet you wouldn't want to go over 10-12 MPH with two guys on it anyway regardless? I also considered adding oar locks to it as an option and I'd bet it would be cool to row around in if you're trying to be quiet.


----------



## Smackdaddy53 (Dec 31, 2012)




----------



## crboggs (Mar 30, 2015)

Edge Sportfishing said:


> This is going to be a VERY cool little rig for people looking to transition from paddle craft to power.


Exactly...they'll rig it out to look like a porcupine (just like their Hobie Pro Angler) and they'll motor across your line, across your drift, and etc (just like they do in their Hobie Pro Anglers). The main difference is now they'll have more range to bring their poor water etiquette into the further reaches and remote spots. 

Full disclosure...I've spent my time in yaks, canoes, and SUPs...still hate fishing around 90% of them...


----------



## K3anderson (Jan 23, 2013)

I think it looks sweet. I would like one of these guys to do this with a JP andtunnel though and a little more hp. Just enough to plane it.


----------



## KurtActual (Sep 25, 2017)

crboggs said:


> Full disclosure...I've spent my time in yaks, canoes, and SUPs...still hate fishing around 90% of them...


Sounds like me and my disgust for cyclists. Haha.


----------



## mluman83 (Jun 18, 2016)

Looks sweet. I've caught more fish out of tiny boats than I ever did in my 17 foot... Hence why I'm downsizing and simplifying in the future.


----------



## georgiadrifter (Jan 14, 2009)

My only concern....I’m on the wait list for a Heron...will the addition of another model slow production and increase my wait time?


----------



## LowHydrogen (Dec 31, 2015)

Looks pretty cool, this company has a reputation for providing a strong value. Anyone know what the price target will be?

I look at these solo skiff/skanu/ambush/this ankona version, and I think they look really cool but I always wonder why anyone goes with these over a Gheenoe. I understand the allure of small and simple but unless it's a yak, you're still towing a trailer and launching a boat. I don't see what these do, that a Gheenoe doesn't, for usually less than half the money, even less if you're buying used. Opinions?


----------



## nautilott (Oct 29, 2017)

Cool looking m-skiff. Think I'd go conventional on the motor though.


----------



## redfish5 (Jun 28, 2011)

georgiadrifter said:


> My only concern....I’m on the wait list for a Heron...will the addition of another model slow production and increase my wait time?


I could be wrong, but I would say no. I think the bottleneck on the Heron is just the high demand and only 1 mold. Salt Marsh does a good job of popping one out, and immediately starting the next.


----------



## K3anderson (Jan 23, 2013)

LowHydrogen said:


> I look at these solo skiff/skanu/ambush/this ankona version, and I think they look really cool but I always wonder why anyone goes with these over a Gheenoe.


I have a solo for fishing alone. Love it. If I want to go out on a boat I use my skiff.


----------



## copperhead (May 30, 2008)

Thanks to all for the comments, I'll try and provide a few points on the design.

Basic specs, 14' length, 40" @ waterline, 48" @ deck - power - paddle, row, put whatever outboard you want to 9.9hp, 15 hp is not out of the question. (4) 9'4" rod storage fly/spin. Designed from scratch to handle 2 full size adults - SELF BAILING at full rated capacity. Take it out in the surf if you want (not suggesting that necessarily).

Not going anywhere quickly but I've enjoyed using the Torqueedo 3hp electric. At 3 mph you have a 12 mile range. Buy a 2nd battery and double that! 

Tunnel is not out of the question, but don't see the JP as part of that equation. Gotta watch the weightwatcher points.

Will not effect any SaltMarsh or Ankona production schedule. 

Always looking forward to feedback from the forum!

Thanks,

Mel


----------



## 994 (Apr 14, 2008)

What is the price point? I really feel like companies are missing out on the smaller ~14’+ and sub $10k niche. Manageable with one person and comfortable with 2. 

Not sure how I feel about the small gunnels on the bow and lack of gunnels covering the rods, with no storage underneath it looks like? In a 14’ boat I would maximize every square inch whether it be for storage or more walking room. 

You say potential duck boat. It looks like a shotgun in a lockable box under the rods would work... sort of like a budget Beavertail Predator. Just an idea.


----------



## LowHydrogen (Dec 31, 2015)

K3anderson said:


> I have a solo for fishing alone. Love it. If I want to go out on a boat I use my skiff.


Do you trailer it or launch it like a yak?



copperhead said:


> SELF BAILING at full rated capacity


^^that is definitely a cool feature on a boat like this. Do you guys have a target weight for the production model? If not do you plan on this being something 2 guys could throw in the water where there isn't a ramp? Canal, pond, creek etc..

Edit:for spelling


----------



## K3anderson (Jan 23, 2013)

LowHydrogen said:


> Do you trailer it or launch it like a yak?


Sorry just seeing this. I have it on a trailer because I didn't have a truck when I got it. I do sometimes disconnect the trailer and wheel it where I want to go since the trailer is super light. I don't think it's as versatile as a kayak or paddleboard though since it weighs more. But, having an outboard is where its at. I have like a hundred+ mile range. I just wish it could run in shallower water. Otherwise its awesome.


----------



## hipshot (Sep 29, 2018)

LowHydrogen said:


> Looks pretty cool, this company has a reputation for providing a strong value. Anyone know what the price target will be?
> 
> I look at these solo skiff/skanu/ambush/this ankona version, and I think they look really cool but I always wonder why anyone goes with these over a Gheenoe. I understand the allure of small and simple but unless it's a yak, you're still towing a trailer and launching a boat. I don't see what these do, that a Gheenoe doesn't, for usually less than half the money, even less if you're buying used. Opinions?





LowHydrogen said:


> I look at these solo skiff/skanu/ambush/this ankona version, and I think they look really cool but I always wonder why anyone goes with these over a Gheenoe. I understand the allure of small and simple but unless it's a yak, you're still towing a trailer and launching a boat. I don't see what these do, that a Gheenoe doesn't, for usually less than half the money, even less if you're buying used. Opinions?


I think that everyone has his/her own way of doing things. For me, and my style of fishing, my sit-on kayaks -- and my SoloSkiff -- allow me to do things that a Gheenoe wouldn't. Not saying the Gheenoe isn't a great craft; it's just not a great craft for me. The yaks let me launch in places I can't access with a trailer, or use the outboard. I like to sit sidesaddle and walk the yak or the Solo along in skinny water, something that I couldn't do with a Gheenoe or a sit-in kayak. I also like to get out and stalk a fish on foot if the bottom will support that; much easier out of my boats than a Gheenoe.

I have launched my Solo many times from the K2500 with a bed extender on day trips. But at 69 years old, I'm not going to even consider loading a 150# hull onto an overhead rack. And since I now haul a fifth wheel RV rather than a travel trailer, I had to get a trailer and haul the Solo tandem behind the fiver. Since buying the trailer and setting it up for the Solo, I decided to weld up an aluminum structure 3' above the Solo; it has cradles set up to haul one yak centered or two side by side above the SoloSkiff. One of my fishing buddies is boatless, so I always bring a yak for him. More often than not, I end up bringing another one for someone else. Now, when I get my Skull Island, if I pull the fiver I'll have one of the other guys pull the skiff so I'm not over the 65' combined length limit. And if I have to bring yaks for anyone, they can pull the yaks.

Anyway, the Gheenoe is much less suited to my fishing style than my SoloSkiff. But if we all did everything the same way our women would get bored with us pretty quick, right?


----------



## trekker (Sep 19, 2015)

K


----------



## georgiadrifter (Jan 14, 2009)

I visited Salt Marsh today in Fort Pierce to firm up options on the Heron 16 I have on order. I got to meet Rose and Mel, and tour their operation. While there, Mel showed me the new model skiff that we’ve discussed here. Pretty neat little skiff...a little more substantial than the Solo Skiff in my opinion. Anyhow...I snapped a couple of photos.

I discussed this with Mel and I suggested the target market might be fishermen/women who have to drive a long way to reach saltwater....and you open up the world of trailerable boats to folks with small, 4-cylinder compact cars/trucks.


----------



## Gatorgrizz27 (Apr 4, 2015)

I like the concept of these little skiffs, although I’m not a huge fan of the lines on this one. 

One niche market a lot of people don’t consider is there are a lot of guys that owned something like a whipray or waterman, then grew up and had families. Having $25k tied up in a boat that’s not big enough to take everyone out, coupled with being busy, bills, etc, a lot of them get sold. Even if those guys end up with a bay boat it doesn’t let most of us fish the way we like to. These smaller, cheaper skiffs are great for half day trips solo or with a buddy. 

While I’m sure we will see some of these little boats rigged out like they crashed into bass pro and stopped by Walmart on the way there, they are best kept simple. A tiller steer trolling motor and push pole do they job just fine if you can launch right where you fish. There’s really no need for a depth finder in tidal creeks or flats, or a GPS when you can see where you launched from. 

When you drop a line in the water the second you leave the ramp, and slowly work every piece fo shoreline or oyster bar, you learn a lot more and catch more fish then when you spend half the day running around on plane.


----------



## Guest (Dec 13, 2018)

Gatorgrizz27 said:


> I like the concept of these little skiffs, although I’m not a huge fan of the lines on this one.
> 
> One niche market a lot of people don’t consider is there are a lot of guys that owned something like a whipray or waterman, then grew up and had families. Having $25k tied up in a boat that’s not big enough to take everyone out, coupled with being busy, bills, etc, a lot of them get sold. Even if those guys end up with a bay boat it doesn’t let most of us fish the way we like to. These smaller, cheaper skiffs are great for half day trips solo or with a buddy.
> 
> ...


Well said sir!


----------



## GG34 (May 2, 2014)

Gatorgrizz27 said:


> One niche market a lot of people don’t consider is there are a lot of guys that owned something like a whipray or waterman, then grew up and had families. Having $25k tied up in a boat that’s not big enough to take everyone out, coupled with being busy, bills, etc, a lot of them get sold. Even if those guys end up with a bay boat it doesn’t let most of us fish the way we like to. These smaller, cheaper skiffs are great for half day trips solo or with a buddy.


Excellent point .That's why I bought a 1444. 2.5 hours inland and always busy. Can't fit my whole family but at that price point it isn't the end of the world.


----------



## tight_lines_fl (May 10, 2018)

whats the price point on one of these?


----------



## fyr4efect (Jul 14, 2018)

copperhead said:


> Thanks to all for the comments, I'll try and provide a few points on the design.
> 
> Basic specs, 14' length, 40" @ waterline, 48" @ deck - power - paddle, row, put whatever outboard you want to 9.9hp, 15 hp is not out of the question. (4) 9'4" rod storage fly/spin. Designed from scratch to handle 2 full size adults - SELF BAILING at full rated capacity. Take it out in the surf if you want (not suggesting that necessarily).
> 
> ...



Great idea! Do you have a weight? I think a lot of kayaker's would like this as a way to get to spots quicker with true stand-up casting. I can see this as a kool solo fishing machine.


----------



## georgiadrifter (Jan 14, 2009)

Gatorgrizz27 said:


> .....While I’m sure we will see some of these little boats rigged out like they crashed into bass pro and stopped by Walmart on the way there, they are best kept simple....


This made me laugh....but so true. It runs counter-intuitive to order a microskiff and load it with 200lbs worth of gadgets...in my not so humble opinion.


----------



## pete_paschall (May 8, 2009)

LowHydrogen said:


> I look at these solo skiff/skanu/ambush/this ankona version, and I think they look really cool but I always wonder why anyone goes with these over a Gheenoe.


I can't speak to any of the other models you listed, but I just picked up a Skanu to compliment my larger skiff, and can explain my thinking that may address this. The biggest draw for me was the ability to use a kayak cart to pull the Skanu (95 pounds) by hand from the garage to our neighborhood day dock, launch, and be fishing in 5-10 minutes. It doesn't require trailering to a ramp, so it makes getting off work and getting in a quick evening session much more doable. With a Gheenoe, I'd still have to trailer to the closest ramp, so it really came down to convenience for me.


----------



## fyr4efect (Jul 14, 2018)

pete_paschall said:


> I can't speak to any of the other models you listed, but I just picked up a Skanu to compliment my larger skiff, and can explain my thinking that may address this. The biggest draw for me was the ability to use a kayak cart to pull the Skanu (95 pounds) by hand from the garage to our neighborhood day dock, launch, and be fishing in 5-10 minutes. It doesn't require trailering to a ramp, so it makes getting off work and getting in a quick evening session much more doable. With a Gheenoe, I'd still have to trailer to the closest ramp, so it really came down to convenience for me.



I also have my kayak and boat. My kayak is at 100lb with TM, FF pod etc. I just lift the front onto the bed extender and slide it on the bed. Im 70 yrs. I would like to know the weight of this new 'boat'. I keep my yak cause I can load easy on my 4X4 and launch just about anywhere. If this boat is 120-150 I would think twice.


----------



## Shadowcast (Feb 26, 2008)

tight_lines_fl said:


> whats the price point on one of these?


Base price is $3600


----------



## Shadowcast (Feb 26, 2008)

mosquitolaGOON said:


> What is the price point? I really feel like companies are missing out on the smaller ~14’+ and sub $10k niche. Manageable with one person and comfortable with 2.


Base price is $3600


----------



## Sublime (Oct 9, 2015)

Self bailing is a huge plus in my books. It's not if, but when you'll be glad you had it.

Edited to add: I can also see where the elevated floor to achieve the self bailing raises the center of gravity. But I still like the self bailing feature.


----------



## fyr4efect (Jul 14, 2018)

weight?


----------



## Shadowcast (Feb 26, 2008)

fyr4efect said:


> weight?


I want to say just over 100# but don't quote me on that.


----------



## Gatorgrizz27 (Apr 4, 2015)

Shadowcast said:


> I want to say just over 100# but don't quote me on that.


If it’s under 200 lbs for the bare hull that’s extremely impressive, assuming it’s rated for a 9.9-15 and meant to plane. 

I have a Lowe 1432 jon boat that weighs 104 lbs and can be carried short distances solo.


----------



## Shadowcast (Feb 26, 2008)

Gatorgrizz27 said:


> assuming it’s rated for a 9.9-15 and meant to plane.


2.5-9.9 HP


----------



## dranrab (Oct 9, 2016)

I am ready for one of these to hit the water so we can get some feedback on it.


----------



## Padre (Jul 29, 2016)

I have towed a couple of skiffs behind our sailboat to the Bahamas and self-bailing is the way to go. Another niche for this boat is towing it behind a sailboat. The skiff that I have now is not self bailing and I wouldn't want to chance it towing it over to the Bahamas. But this would be perfect. It is so nice to have a boat like that that gives you more range than a dinghy when you are at anchor somewhere.


----------



## jivarie (Feb 9, 2017)

Adding this thread to watch list. I'd like to see a solid water test/video on this puppy. I sold a Key West 1720 cause it was more boat than I wanted to tow. As a kayaker, I easily see myself in this.


----------



## Shadowcast (Feb 26, 2008)

jivarie said:


> Adding this thread to watch list. I'd like to see a solid water test/video on this puppy. I sold a Key West 1720 cause it was more boat than I wanted to tow. As a kayaker, I easily see myself in this.


https://www.microskiff.com/threads/savanna-kayak-skiff-hybrid-first-looks.62582/

Here you go! There is even some video.


----------



## tx8er (Jun 3, 2016)

https://www.saltmarshsavanna.com/


----------



## fyr4efect (Jul 14, 2018)

Wow! A real kayak/skiff. Any idea CC freight cost? Weight capacity? A 14' hobie PA is 600lb, Im guessing this is at least that. Nice job Mel!


----------



## jivarie (Feb 9, 2017)

Shadowcast said:


> https://www.microskiff.com/threads/savanna-kayak-skiff-hybrid-first-looks.62582/
> 
> Here you go! There is even some video.



Yeah - I've seen this and the website they've put up. Was hoping there was some more insight into this thing, like drone video of it in operation. Video of it on plane. Video of folks fishing from it. Looks awesome from what I can see.


----------



## copperhead (May 30, 2008)

jivarie said:


> Yeah - I've seen this and the website they've put up. Was hoping there was some more insight into this thing, like drone video of it in operation. Video of it on plane. Video of folks fishing from it. Looks awesome from what I can see.


I'll be shooting some more video at the end of next week, just getting my 9.8 past the break-in. Trying to line up some female models fishing on it but my wife seems somewhat opposed to the idea  In the meantime, working on an adaption of a skiff front casting platform for a rear polling platform, and a swivel rear seat, etc....

Mel


----------



## eightwt (May 11, 2017)

copperhead said:


> Trying to line up some female models fishing on it


How about Luiza and Darcizzle


----------



## Shadowcast (Feb 26, 2008)

eightwt said:


> How about Luiza and Darcizzle


Or Cami Cakes! LOLOL


----------



## Rick hambric (Jun 24, 2017)

my vote goes for cami.


----------



## eightwt (May 11, 2017)

Shadowcast said:


> Cami Cakes!


That's a new one for me.


----------



## Shadowcast (Feb 26, 2008)

eightwt said:


> That's a new one for me.


Piece of Cake Charters. LOL


----------



## Andre (Sep 8, 2017)

copperhead said:


> I'll be shooting some more video at the end of next week, just getting my 9.8 past the break-in. Trying to line up some female models fishing on it but my wife seems somewhat opposed to the idea  In the meantime, working on an adaption of a skiff front casting platform for a rear polling platform, and a swivel rear seat, etc....
> 
> Mel


Hey Mel, sent you a PM recently about the saltmarsh lineup, just wanted to let you know - look forward to hearing from you - Thanks ! - Andre


----------



## BobGee (Apr 10, 2019)

fyr4efect said:


> Wow! A real kayak/skiff. Any idea CC freight cost? Weight capacity? A 14' hobie PA is 600lb, Im guessing this is at least that. Nice job Mel!


A 14’ Hobie PA is 120 bare, but probably over 175 with peddles, seat, gear, etc etc c


----------



## BobGee (Apr 10, 2019)

copperhead said:


> I'll be shooting some more video at the end of next week, just getting my 9.8 past the break-in. Trying to line up some female models fishing on it but my wife seems somewhat opposed to the idea  In the meantime, working on an adaption of a skiff front casting platform for a rear polling platform, and a swivel rear seat, etc....
> 
> Mel


One of the big advantages to fishing from a Hobie peddle kayak is being able to work the water by peddling and casting at the same time. To do the same with this it’s going to need a trolling motor. Can you mount a trolling motor?

Launching will be just as easy (or hard) as a Hobie 14’ PA. 

Other than that the big advantage to having a rig like this is range. When you launch a kayak and you haven’t guessed right it’s hard to run someplace else.


----------



## Shadowcast (Feb 26, 2008)

BobGee said:


> To do the same with this it’s going to need a trolling motor. Can you mount a trolling motor?


Yes you can. If you can find a shorter shafted (<48') trolling motor, I think that would be ideal.


----------



## Navarre Ben (Jul 31, 2019)

Did anyone ever hear anything new about these ? I’m really curious to know the results.


----------



## fyr4efect (Jul 14, 2018)

BobGee said:


> A 14’ Hobie PA is 120 bare, but probably over 175 with peddles, seat, gear, etc etc c


600 lb weight capacity. Not how much the kayak weighs


----------



## BobGee (Apr 10, 2019)

fyr4efect said:


> 600 lb weight capacity. Not how much the kayak weighs


Ohhhh... right you are.


----------

